
How I’d Hack Your Weak Passwords - niyazpk
http://lifehacker.com/5505400/how-id-hack-your-weak-passwords
======
mfukar
_Randomly substitute numbers for letters that look similar. The letter ‘o'
becomes the number ‘0′, or even better an ‘@' or ‘_ '. (i.e. m0d3ltf0rd like
modelTford)*

This is essentially useless. Decent password cracker tools already try such
substitutions. For example, John The Ripper contains such substitutions as
part of the default ruleset.

Other than that and other nitpicks, nice article. People need to know.

